
If we answered any question of yours in less than 60 mins, would you play ball? - judlaw
Hi all,<p>We&#x27;re a legaltech providing answers to legal questions in &lt; 1 hour for the modest price of $ 4.20. We cater to the average Joe and companies alike.<p>We&#x27;ve been getting traction since the few days we&#x27;ve shifted to this idea, and have been wondering if there are other fields where people would pay $ 4.20 for quick and curated answers.<p>Thanks!
======
mav3rick
Health advice

~~~
judlaw
great point! Would that be generic wellbeing/diagnostic?!

